

Compass and straightedge geometry meets HTML5 - alter8
http://cautery.blogspot.com/2012/05/compass-and-straightedge-geometry-meets.html

======
ceautery
Thanks for all the views. As I mention in the comments in this blog entry,
I've got a better version of the engine hiding at the very bottom of
[http://cautery.blogspot.com/2012/06/four-ways-to-
construct-p...](http://cautery.blogspot.com/2012/06/four-ways-to-construct-
pentagon.html)

~~~
alter8
Really good post, can't believe I'm the first one upvoting that submission
after all this time. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4316831>

